# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تخمین رتبه با معدل پایین و درصدهای بالا

## mhm.ariya98

سلام دوستان بی مقدمه سوالارو میپرسم اما خواهشن اون دسته از دوستانی که توانایی دارن پاسخ بدن 
ببینید من معدا کتبی دیپلمم شده حدود 11 به یه دلایلی
چیزی که برام هدف گداشتم(کاری به شدنی بودن یا نبودنش از نظر خودتون نداشته باشید خواهشن)
این درصدایی هست که برای کنکورم میخوام بزنم
عربی 100
زبان 100
ادبیات 70-80
ریاضی 50
فیزیک 50
شمی 40-50
رشتمم ریاضی منطقه 1 هستم متولد شیراز
خواستم ببینم کسی میتونه با معدلم و این درصدام کسی رتبمو حدودا بگه
هدفم معماری شیراز هست
ممنون میشم کسی بتونه کمک کنه

----------


## magicboy

رویایی فک نکن دیپلم مجدد بگیر

----------


## therealfarshid

> سلام دوستان بی مقدمه سوالارو میپرسم اما خواهشن اون دسته از دوستانی که توانایی دارن پاسخ بدن 
> ببینید من معدا کتبی دیپلمم شده حدود 11 به یه دلایلی
> چیزی که برام هدف گداشتم(کاری به شدنی بودن یا نبودنش از نظر خودتون نداشته باشید خواهشن)
> این درصدایی هست که برای کنکورم میخوام بزنم
> عربی 100
> زبان 100
> ادبیات 70-80
> ریاضی 50
> فیزیک 50
> ...


داداش شک نکن قبول میشی
الان همه میگن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من پسر خالم معدل 13 آورده مهندسی کامپیوتر شیراز قبول شده حالا تو نمیتونی؟
من خودم هم شیرازم برا همین دارم اینو میگم
ولی منم میگم دیپ مجدد بگیر

----------


## saeid97

با این معدل خود 100م بزنی میکشه پایین
کاری به شدن یا نشدنشم ندارم!

----------


## Mohammadpor

حدود 1700 منطقه 1 میشی برق شیراز رو هم میآری برای تخمین بهتر  اینکاری رو که میگم بکن به این معدل اگر بگیم تو هر درس 11 گرفته باشی یعنی 12 درصد از 25 درصد معدل رو از دست دادی یعنی اگه تو درسی 100 بزنی مثل آینه که یکی که تو اون درس 20 شده بیاد بزنه 88 درصد حالا شما برو تو سایت کانون قسمت تخمین رتبه هر چقد تو کنکور میتونی بزنی 12 درصد ازش کم کن اینجوری میشی هم تراز یه معدل 20 بعدش تخمین قابل اطمینانی بهت میده البته توصیه میکنم یکم رو اختصاصی ها به ویژه فیزیک و ریاضی بهتر کار کنی و بعلاوه اینکه پیش هم 5 درصد تاثیر داره سعی کن عالی باشی. به هیچ وجه امیدت رو از دست نده و اصلا به معدل فکر نکن

----------


## saeid97

> حدود 1700 منطقه 1 میشی برق شیراز رو هم میآری برای تخمین بهتر  اینکاری رو که میگم بکن به این معدل اگر بگیم تو هر درس 11 گرفته باشی یعنی 12 درصد از 25 درصد معدل رو از دست دادی یعنی اگه تو درسی 100 بزنی مثل آینه که یکی که تو اون درس 20 شده بیاد بزنه 88 درصد حالا شما برو تو سایت کانون قسمت تخمین رتبه هر چقد تو کنکور میتونی بزنی 12 درصد ازش کم کن اینجوری میشی هم تراز یه معدل 20 بعدش تخمین قابل اطمینانی بهت میده البته توصیه میکنم یکم رو اختصاصی ها به ویژه فیزیک و ریاضی بهتر کار کنی و بعلاوه اینکه پیش هم 5 درصد تاثیر داره سعی کن عالی باشی. به هیچ وجه امیدت رو از دست نده و اصلا به معدل فکر نکن


تاثیر نمرات نهایی نسبت به 20 نیست ؛ نسبت به میانگین کشوریه!
+
تاثیر مثبت برای 17 به بالاس!

----------


## Mohammadpor

من حالت ایده آل رو در نظر گرفتم کسی که از 20 میاد میشه ده نصف 25 در رو از دست داد هاله 12 درصد هم آن چنان نیست که آدم همه چیز رو ول کنه من میشناسم با معدل 12 همین امسال رتبه 41 منطقه 3 شد معدل چنان تاثیر معجزه آسایی نداره

----------


## therealfarshid

> تاثیر نمرات نهایی نسبت به 20 نیست ؛ نسبت به میانگین کشوریه!
> +
> تاثیر مثبت برای 17 به بالاس!


داداش مثه اینکه زیاد در این مورد میدونی
با نمرات من تقریبا چن درصد از 25 درصد میشه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> داداش مثه اینکه زیاد در این مورد میدونی
> با نمرات من تقریبا چن درصد از 25 درصد میشه


معدلتون میشه 19.33 پس میشه 24.16 از 25 !
موفق باشید.

----------


## therealfarshid

> معدلتون میشه 19.33 پس میشه 24.16 از 25 !
> موفق باشید.


داداش دوستمون که میگه نسبت به میانگین کشوریه
من خودم هم حساب کردم همینی که شما میگی شد! ولی تفاوتی بین میانگین کشوری و این روش وجود نداره؟
بعد اگه 5 درصد پیشم بگیرم پطور اضافه میشه؟

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> داداش شک نکن قبول میشی
> الان همه میگن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من پسر خالم معدل 13 آورده مهندسی کامپیوتر شیراز قبول شده حالا تو نمیتونی؟
> من خودم هم شیرازم برا همین دارم اینو میگم
> ولی منم میگم دیپ مجدد بگیر


رتبه پسر خالتون چند شد؟

----------


## therealfarshid

> رتبه پسر خالتون چند شد؟


والله خبر ندارم ولی زنگ زد خیلی هم خوشحال بود گفت شیراز کامپیوتر آورده

----------


## mhm.ariya98

دیپ مجدد کار ودردسرش زیاد نیست؟به درسام لطمه نمیزنه ؟ آزموناش کی هست؟

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> حدود 1700 منطقه 1 میشی برق شیراز رو هم میآری برای تخمین بهتر  اینکاری رو که میگم بکن به این معدل اگر بگیم تو هر درس 11 گرفته باشی یعنی 12 درصد از 25 درصد معدل رو از دست دادی یعنی اگه تو درسی 100 بزنی مثل آینه که یکی که تو اون درس 20 شده بیاد بزنه 88 درصد حالا شما برو تو سایت کانون قسمت تخمین رتبه هر چقد تو کنکور میتونی بزنی 12 درصد ازش کم کن اینجوری میشی هم تراز یه معدل 20 بعدش تخمین قابل اطمینانی بهت میده البته توصیه میکنم یکم رو اختصاصی ها به ویژه فیزیک و ریاضی بهتر کار کنی و بعلاوه اینکه پیش هم 5 درصد تاثیر داره سعی کن عالی باشی. به هیچ وجه امیدت رو از دست نده و اصلا به معدل فکر نکن


میشه بگید روشی که فرمودین چقد قابل اعتماده تا من بر اساسش برنامه بریزم
ضمنا پیش 5 درصد تاثیر داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟جدا؟؟؟

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> داداش شارژ ندارم
> از طریق پ.خ پیام بده


میشه شماره پسر خالتونو بدید من ازش بپرسم ببینم درصداش و اینا جی بوده

----------


## m.l.s

> معدلتون میشه 19.33 پس میشه 24.16 از 25 !
> موفق باشید.


این حرفتون که کاملا غلطه ...

اینجوری حساب نمیشه که

----------


## therealfarshid

> این حرفتون که کاملا غلطه ...
> 
> اینجوری حساب نمیشه که


داداش شما میدونی چطوره

----------


## helper

شروع کن خدا بزرگه

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> شروع کن خدا بزرگه


بخدا من تصمیم جدی هست فقط باید ببینم کارم تاثیری داره یانه...همین

----------


## m.l.s

> داداش شما میدونی چطوره


تراز بندی میشه ...

برید توی سایت سنجش فایلش هست

اگه اینجوری بود که همه خوشحال بودن ...

----------


## Mr.Dr

> این حرفتون که کاملا غلطه ...
> 
> اینجوری حساب نمیشه که


ایشون درصد نمره شون رو از 25% میخواستند، بنده هم حساب کردم. و نگفتم که سازمان سنجش اینجوری حساب میکنه! 
شما هم بهتره سرتون تو کار خودتون باشه، تا صحیح یا غلط بودن حرف بنده رو تایید یا تکذیب کنید!  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## m.l.s

> ایشون درصد نمره شون رو از 25% میخواستند، بنده هم حساب کردم. و نگفتم که سازمان سنجش اینجوری حساب میکنه! 
> شما هم بهتره سرتون تو کار خودتون باشه، تا صحیح یا غلط بودن حرف بنده رو تایید یا تکذیب کنید!


با این نمرات درصد تاثیرش رو از 25 درصد میخواست ...

----------


## saeedkh76

> حدود 1700 منطقه 1 میشی برق شیراز رو هم میآری برای تخمین بهتر  اینکاری رو که میگم بکن به این معدل اگر بگیم تو هر درس 11 گرفته باشی یعنی 12 درصد از 25 درصد معدل رو از دست دادی یعنی اگه تو درسی 100 بزنی مثل آینه که یکی که تو اون درس 20 شده بیاد بزنه 88 درصد حالا شما برو تو سایت کانون قسمت تخمین رتبه هر چقد تو کنکور میتونی بزنی 12 درصد ازش کم کن اینجوری میشی هم تراز یه معدل 20 بعدش تخمین قابل اطمینانی بهت میده البته توصیه میکنم یکم رو اختصاصی ها به ویژه فیزیک و ریاضی بهتر کار کنی و بعلاوه اینکه پیش هم 5 درصد تاثیر داره سعی کن عالی باشی. به هیچ وجه امیدت رو از دست نده و اصلا به معدل فکر نکن


یه نکته ریز
برا قبولی به نمره 10 به بالا نیازه
حتی اگه بخوایم حطی هم حساب کنیم با 11 در واقع 2.5 درصد از 25 درصد گیرشون میاد

----------


## mhm.ariya98

2.5 درصد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والا بار اوله اینطور میشنوم
معدل 25 درصد تاثیر داره
یعنی کسکی که معدلش صفر هست صفر درصد گیرش مید کسی که 20 هست 25 درصدشو
غیر از اینه
مدونم پیچدس اما حدایی اصلش خمینه

----------


## mhm.ariya98

در ضمن شاید یکی بتونه تک ماده بزنه به همین دلیل کنکورپ میتونه بده دیگه

----------


## Mohammadpor

دوستان به ازای هر نمره که از هر درس کم میگیرید(سال سوم ) 1.25 از نمره خام کنکور کم کنی یه درصد قابل اعتماد به دست میاد سازمان سنجش نمره نهاییتون رو نسبت به بهترین نمره کسب شده می سنجه که اینم همه میدونن صد ها نفر معدل 20 داریم. من این رو از چندین نفر خیلی وارد پرسیدم روش حساب کنید. درسته که به تراز تبدیل میشه اما این یه روش ساده و درسته برای ما. فقط خواهش میکنم هر کس نمره نهایش بده از هدفش کناره گیری نکنه باور کنید من ثابت میکنم اگر هر کس تلاش کنه با معدل زیرا 15 هم میشه تهران قبول شد همین خودم با چشم خودم دیدم معدل 20 رتبه اش شده 17000 هزار 
موفق باشید

----------


## daniad

> یه بار نحوه تاثیر معدل رو توضیح میدم گوش کنید باشد که رستگار شوید 
> هر نمره نهایی و درصد کنکور یه ترازی میده 
> این تراز برای اینه که اگه یه درسی مثلا  سخت بود و یکی بالا زد نمره بیشتری بگیره نسبت به کسی که یه درس آسون رو بالا میزنه 
> مثلا عربی و ریان 2 تاشون ضریب 2 اند 
> اما عربی معمولا سخت تره برای بچه ها در نتیجه کسی که عربی رو مثلا 60 بزنه تراز بیشتری نسبت به کسی که زبان 60 میرنه میگیره 
> این قضیه تو نمرات نهایی هم صدق میکنه 
> حالا وقتی شما کنکور دادی 
> میان تراز سوابق تحصیلی رو ترازشو برات حساب میکنن 
> تراز درصدات هم همینطور 
> ...


و اما شما با معدل 11
درصدای رتبه 1 ام که بزنید رتبتون احتمالا نزدیکای 1000 بشه  :Yahoo (21): 
دیپلم مجدد نیاز داری 
این درصدایی که نوشتی 
کسب کردنشون به مراتب سخت تر از دیپ مجدد گرفتن و دردسراش + معدل بالای  19 هست 
پس منطقیه که بری سراغ دیپلم

----------


## sami7

> و اما شما با معدل 11
> درصدای رتبه 1 ام که بزنید رتبتون احتمالا نزدیکای 1000 بشه 
> دیپلم مجدد نیاز داری 
> این درصدایی که نوشتی 
> کسب کردنشون به مراتب سخت تر از دیپ مجدد گرفتن و دردسراش + معدل بالای  19 هست 
> پس منطقیه که بری سراغ دیپلم


با قانون جدید سنجش دیپلم مجدد به چه درد میخوره ؟

شما باید هم سوم کامل بگیری همم پیش 
که این خودش خیلی زرنگ باشی میشه دو سال یا دو نوبت

یه نوبتشو میشه گرفت ولی نوبت دوم که پیش باشه میفته بعد کنکور

----------


## sami7

اضافه کنم که معدل پایین فقط یک بهانس برای درس نخواندن

خدا کنه کسی درس خون باشه با معدل پایین هم به هدفی که داره میرسه

چون فقط ۲۵ درصد راهو رفته ۷۵ درصد دیگه مونده

----------


## dow

> تاثیر نمرات نهایی نسبت به 20 نیست ؛ نسبت به میانگین کشوریه!
> +
> تاثیر مثبت برای 17 به بالاس!


ببخشید کی گفته تاثیر مثبت برای 17 به بالا هستش؟ اصلا نمیشه این رو گفت چون در تایپک های قبلی محاسبه کردن حتی معدل 20 هم تاثیر منفی داشت !!!!!!

----------


## dow

> واقعا بابت لطفی که بهم میکنید ممنونم آقای محمدپور
> ---
> منم بخاطر حرفای ضدونقیضی که میشنوم تاپیک زدم یه دوستی میگفت با درصدای بالای 80 میتونی تاثیرو ببری یه بنده خدایی میگه با 100 هم میکشونتت پایین منبع موثقی ندارم خیلی ممنون میشم برا وقت بذارید چون آیندم در میونه...منتظر تماستون هستم یا استون


دوست عزیز شما اگر قرار هست به حرف ها گوش کنید بهتره بیخیال کنکور بشید چون افرادی هستند که به جهت تضعیف روحیه برمیان حالا دلیلش رو نمیدونم برخی هم روحیه میدن چون میدون کارنشد نداره ولی این رو حساب کنید که شما سال دیگه میتونید اولین نفر باشید که بامعدل پایین رتبه خوب میاری به هرصورت هم بیاری برخی میگن افرین برخی میزنن تو سرت که اگر معدلت 20 بود تک رقمی اینا می شدی.اینم هستش که اگر بری دنبال دیپ مجدد دی ماه رو از دست میدی و برخی از دوستان از شما جلو میزنن و اون دیپ مجدد هم فکرنکنم به درد بخوره البته این به تلاش شما بستگی داره به نظر من اگر اون یک ماه رو که قرار هست دیپ مجدد بگیرید برای کنکور اصلی تلاش کنید نتیجه مطلوب تری میگیرید.

----------


## daniad

> با قانون جدید سنجش دیپلم مجدد به چه درد میخوره ؟
> 
> شما باید هم سوم کامل بگیری همم پیش 
> که این خودش خیلی زرنگ باشی میشه دو سال یا دو نوبت
> 
> یه نوبتشو میشه گرفت ولی نوبت دوم که پیش باشه میفته بعد کنکور


خوب متاسفانه هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست و خود سنجش هم هنوز پاسخگو نیست باید صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه این قضیه پیش
ممکنه نیاز به پیش مجدد نباشه 
اگه  ام باشه و بشه امتحاناش خرداد ماهه که اگه مثل دیپلم مجدد امکان تطبیق  داشته باشه مثلا من که ریاضیم و میخوام تجربی بگیرم فقط 1 ریستو برا نمره  10 امتحان میدم
ولی خوب هنوز چیزی مشخص نیست اما این دیپلم مجدد فعلا تنها شانسه و من به شخصه حاضر نیستم از دستش بدم 




> اضافه کنم که معدل پایین فقط یک بهانس برای درس نخواندن
> 
> خدا کنه کسی درس خون باشه با معدل پایین هم به هدفی که داره میرسه
> 
> چون فقط ۲۵ درصد راهو رفته ۷۵ درصد دیگه مونده


خوب یه سوال پیش میاد اینجا
شما با خودت چن چندی ؟ 
هدفت از درس خوندن چیه ؟
اگه درس نخونی مامانت با دمپایی میزنتت ؟
حقیقت  اینه که اگه شما خودتون این راهو انتخاب کرده باشید و هدف داشته باشید  دیگه دنبال بهونه نیستید که نخونین و اتفاقا دنبال بهونه میگردین که عوامل  مزاحم رو رفع کنید
اون 25% ای که میگین همونطور که میدونید وقتی تراز میاد وسط کل مبنا ها فرق میکنه
ایشون  با این معدل اگه تراز 10000 بگیره که فک میکنم مال حدود رتبه 1000 کشور  باشه معدل ترازشو میکنه حدود 8000 که مال رتبه ی نزدیک 10000 کشوره 
یکی دو ماه 3 ساعت وقت گذاشتن با نهایی ارزششو نداره واقعا ؟



> دوست عزیز شما اگر قرار هست به حرف ها گوش کنید بهتره  بیخیال کنکور بشید چون افرادی هستند که به جهت تضعیف روحیه برمیان حالا  دلیلش رو نمیدونم برخی هم روحیه میدن چون میدون کارنشد نداره ولی این رو  حساب کنید که شما سال دیگه میتونید اولین نفر باشید که بامعدل پایین رتبه  خوب میاری به هرصورت هم بیاری برخی میگن افرین برخی میزنن تو سرت که اگر  معدلت 20 بود تک رقمی اینا می شدی.اینم هستش که اگر بری دنبال دیپ مجدد دی  ماه رو از دست میدی و برخی از دوستان از شما جلو میزنن و اون دیپ مجدد هم  فکرنکنم به درد بخوره البته این به تلاش شما بستگی داره به نظر من اگر اون  یک ماه رو که قرار هست دیپ مجدد بگیرید برای کنکور اصلی تلاش کنید نتیجه  مطلوب تری میگیرید.


من نمیدونم چرا یه نفر باید جهت تضعیف روحیه بیاد این حرفا رو بزنه 
تو شهر ما کسی اینکار رو نمیکنه یا حد اقل انگشت شمار اند 
چون نه کسی اونقدر احمقه که با تخریب روحیه یه نفر بخواد خودشو از یه جمع چند صد هزار نفره بکشه جلو نه کسی سادیسم داره و با بدبخت شدن مردم حال کنه 
خود من به شخصه اگر میبینین اینقدر اصرار میکنم که دیپ مجدد بگیری چون یه شکستیه که خودم خوردم و بخاطرش کلی بدبختی و جنگ اعصاب کشیدم . شکست رو تو عمق وجودم حس کردم و در نهایت یه سال عقب افتادم 
یه چیزی که تو سال اخیر یاد گرفتم اینه که اگه میخوای کاریو درست انجام بدی اصولی انجامش بده و چیزی رو از قلم ننداز 
برای تقویت روحیت راه های بهتری از فکر نکردن به دیپلم هست

----------


## sami7

> خوب متاسفانه هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست و خود سنجش هم هنوز پاسخگو نیست باید صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه این قضیه پیش
> ممکنه نیاز به پیش مجدد نباشه 
> اگه  ام باشه و بشه امتحاناش خرداد ماهه که اگه مثل دیپلم مجدد امکان تطبیق  داشته باشه مثلا من که ریاضیم و میخوام تجربی بگیرم فقط 1 ریستو برا نمره  10 امتحان میدم
> ولی خوب هنوز چیزی مشخص نیست اما این دیپلم مجدد فعلا تنها شانسه و من به شخصه حاضر نیستم از دستش بدم 
> 
> 
> خوب یه سوال پیش میاد اینجا
> شما با خودت چن چندی ؟ 
> هدفت از درس خوندن چیه ؟
> ...


*
حرفای من خوب بخون من نه گفتم کسی دیپ مجدد نگیره و نه گفتم بره بگیره

میگم به جای بهانه های بیخود برید درس بخونین 

از دو سال پیش اینجام همش همین حرفا الکی بحثای بی خود سهمیه داشتن معدل من کم بود زیاد بود

این همش شعر و ور هست طرف درس خون نیست میگه اگه من فلان معدل داشتم فلان طور میکردم باید به اون دسته ادما بگم اگه معدل بیست هم داشتی بازم هیچ... نمیشدی


روی سخن من با کسایی هست که تلاشی ندارن و گیر دادن به حاشیه ها*

----------


## alireza7513

همه چی شدنی است.یادم بود پارسال تو درتفرچه نطرسنجی کانون اسم یک نفر را زده بود که با معدل 13 رتبه دو رقمی آورده بود.

----------


## mhm.ariya98

ببخشید ولی احمقانه ترین حرفی بود که شنیدم
درصدای رتبه یکم بزنی رتبت میشه  نزدیک هزار
واقعا هدف بعضیارو فهمیدم با این توضیح دوستمون که از سر بی سوادی بود
ممنون از اون دسته از دوستانی که با سندو مدرک حرف زدن

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> همه چی شدنی است.یادم بود پارسال تو درتفرچه نطرسنجی کانون اسم یک نفر را زده بود که با معدل 13 رتبه دو رقمی آورده بود.


بعله آقا عیرضا منم کارنامه دیدم از انسانی که با معدل 9.89 شده رتبه 95 
ولی لعنت به این سیتسم که هیچ چیزش شفاش نیست

----------


## mhm.ariya98

دیشب یکی از دوستان گفتن پسرخالشون با معدل 13 قبول شدن کامپیوتر شیراز من تمام کارنامهاری کانون برا کامپیوتر رو چک کردم همه رتبه ها زیر 5000 بود برا کامپیتور شیراز
پس چی شد
مگه معدل 20 تاثیر منفی نداشت؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
پس چطور این آقا تونسته درصدای خوبی بزنه و رتبه تقریبا زیر پنج هزار بیاره
کی بود میگفت درصدای رتبه 1 بزنی رتبت میشه هزار؟
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid97

> داداش مثه اینکه زیاد در این مورد میدونی
> با نمرات من تقریبا چن درصد از 25 درصد میشه
> فایل پیوست 41375


دوست عزیز بسته به نمرات میانگین کشوری تو اون درسه که بر اساسش واستون تراز محاسبه میکنن
منظور از 25% این نیس هر درصدی زدین 25 تا میاد روش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeid97

> ببخشید کی گفته تاثیر مثبت برای 17 به بالا هستش؟ اصلا نمیشه این رو گفت چون در تایپک های قبلی محاسبه کردن حتی معدل 20 هم تاثیر منفی داشت !!!!!!


شما یا شام سنگین خوردی یا تست زیاد زدی ؛ یکم استراحت کن
تاثیر منفی وقتی اتفاق میفته که نمرت از حد نصاب واسه گرفتن%25 کمتر باشه ؛ چیزی که شما میگی زمانی اتفاق میفته که چن هزار نفر نمره بالای 20 بگیرن و نمره ترازتون پایین بیاد!
احتمالش زیاده کسی که 20 میگیره تاثیر25 درصد رو نگیره ! ولی دیگه احتمالش صفر مطلقه کسی که 20 گرفته تاثیر منفی بیاره!!
شمام به جای تکیه به حرف دوستان!یکم تحقیق کنین در مورد روش اعمال تاثیر (تو سنجش یا بقیه پایگاه های معتبر) بد نیس!

----------


## dow

> شما یا شام سنگین خوردی یا تست زیاد زدی ؛ یکم استراحت کن
> تاثیر منفی وقتی اتفاق میفته که نمرت از حد نصاب واسه گرفتن%25 کمتر باشه ؛ چیزی که شما میگی زمانی اتفاق میفته که چن هزار نفر نمره بالای 20 بگیرن و نمره ترازتون پایین بیاد!
> احتمالش زیاده کسی که 20 میگیره تاثیر25 درصد رو نگیره ! ولی دیگه احتمالش صفر مطلقه کسی که 20 گرفته تاثیر منفی بیاره!!
> شمام به جای تکیه به حرف دوستان!یکم تحقیق کنین در مورد روش اعمال تاثیر (تو سنجش یا بقیه پایگاه های معتبر) بد نیس!


بهتره خود شما یک تمرینی در تراز گرفتن بکنید تا ببینید کی شام سنگین خورده یا تست زیادی زده. عزیز من وقتی تو کنکور تراز شما شد مثلا 11 هزار اون رو در 0.75 ضرب میکنن تراز معدلت رو هم همچنین .
11000*0.75=8250
5750*0.25=1438
8250+1438=9688

11000-9688=1312
شما با تاثیر مستقیم 25 ٪ 1312 ضرر کردی. البته تاجایی که من میدونم تراز نهایی معدل 20 فکرکنم همین قدر باشه.
بازم اگر من اشتباه میکنم با محاسبات ثابت کنید تا مام از اشتباه دربیایم.

تشکر.

----------


## daniad

> شما یا شام سنگین خوردی یا تست زیاد زدی ؛ یکم استراحت کن
> تاثیر منفی وقتی اتفاق میفته که نمرت از حد نصاب واسه گرفتن%25 کمتر باشه ؛ چیزی که شما میگی زمانی اتفاق میفته که چن هزار نفر نمره بالای 20 بگیرن و نمره ترازتون پایین بیاد!
> احتمالش زیاده کسی که 20 میگیره تاثیر25 درصد رو نگیره ! ولی دیگه احتمالش صفر مطلقه کسی که 20 گرفته تاثیر منفی بیاره!!
> شمام به جای تکیه به حرف دوستان!یکم تحقیق کنین در مورد روش اعمال تاثیر (تو سنجش یا بقیه پایگاه های معتبر) بد نیس!


اینم منبع معتبر  :Yahoo (20): 
http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
یه نگاه به پیج 19 و 20 کن 
کسی که عربی 20 گرفته ترازش شده 10000 
کسی که همین درسو تو کنکور 85% زده ترازش شده 12000 
این یعنی نمره 20 برای این شخص تاثیر منفی داشته

----------


## 7p7

> اینم منبع معتبر 
> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
> یه نگاه به پیج 19 و 20 کن 
> کسی که عربی 20 گرفته ترازش شده 10000 
> کسی که همین درسو تو کنکور 85% زده ترازش شده 12000 
> این یعنی نمره 20 برای این شخص تاثیر منفی داشته


هم شما درست ميگى هم تا حدودى ايشون
چون مثلا اگه تراز زير ١٠٠٠٠ باشه تاثير مثبت داره
پس يعنى براى درصداى پايين يا حداقل متوسط تاثير براى اين نمره مثبته

----------


## mohsen_hps

سلام .بچه ها یه سوال من سال 84-85دیپلم کاردانشمو گرفتم و رفتم دانشگاه کارشناسیمم گرفتم.حالا سوال من اینجاست سوابق تحصیلی برای من هم قابل اجرا هستش؟ایا منم باید برم سوابق تحصیلیمو بگیرم؟

----------


## afsarie

> اینم منبع معتبر 
> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
> یه نگاه به پیج 19 و 20 کن 
> کسی که عربی 20 گرفته ترازش شده 10000 
> کسی که همین درسو تو کنکور 85% زده ترازش شده 12000 
> این یعنی نمره 20 برای این شخص تاثیر منفی داشته


تو کنکور زبان اختصاصی که میزان تاثیر رو زدن 11.96 درصد چطوریه محاسبش ؟ 

مثلا فرض بگیر یکی عربیش رو گرفته 16 ، تو کنکورم درصد عربیش میاد 92 . 

خیلی تاثیر میزاره ؟

----------


## daniad

> تو کنکور زبان اختصاصی که میزان تاثیر رو زدن 11.96 درصد چطوریه محاسبش ؟ 
> 
> مثلا فرض بگیر یکی عربیش رو گرفته 16 ، تو کنکورم درصد عربیش میاد 92 . 
> 
> خیلی تاثیر میزاره ؟


خب همین پستم که نقل گرفتی رو در نظر بگیر 
وقتی تاثیر 25% باشه اینطوری حساب میشه که 
10000 * 25% = 2500
12000* 75% = 9000
9000+ 2500 = 11500 که تراز نهایی اون داوطلب میشه 
حالا وقتی تاثیر 11 % میشه همین پروسه انجام میشه با این تفاوت که تراز کنکور ضرب در 89% و تراز معدل ضرب در 11% میشه و جمع میشن 
برای این نمونه میشه 11780 
پس بازم تاثیر داره ولی تاثیرش کمتر از 25% عه مسلما

----------


## mhm.ariya98

ولی بازم حرعا همه تون خیلی ضد و نقیضه بهتره من بهترین تلاشمو بکنم
وقتی با رتبه 5000 هزار به پایین طرف تونسته بیاره و بره کامیپوتر شیراز با معد 13.5 یعنی اینکه منم میتونم 
ولی بازم میگم من کارنامه کنکور دیدم که با معدل 9.89 شده رتبه 95 تقریبا دوتا صد در صد داشت
درضمن صد در صدم که بزنی 120 حساب میشه و باز ترازو میبره بالا
امسالم که 5 درصد تاثیر داره تازه بعضی منابع من دیدم نوشته شاید بشه 10 درصد 
ولی ای کاش اینقد حرفاتون بی منطق نبود
به هر حال کلی خندیدم از حرفا مرسی دلم شاد شد
روز و روزگار عاری از هر سر زیری

----------


## hldvlpln

> ولی بازم حرعا همه تون خیلی ضد و نقیضه بهتره من بهترین تلاشمو بکنم
> وقتی با رتبه 5000 هزار به پایین طرف تونسته بیاره و بره کامیپوتر شیراز با معد 13.5 یعنی اینکه منم میتونم 
> ولی بازم میگم من کارنامه کنکور دیدم که با معدل 9.89 شده رتبه 95 تقریبا دوتا صد در صد داشت
> درضمن صد در صدم که بزنی 120 حساب میشه و باز ترازو میبره بالا
> امسالم که 5 درصد تاثیر داره تازه بعضی منابع من دیدم نوشته شاید بشه 10 درصد 
> ولی ای کاش اینقد حرفاتون بی منطق نبود
> به هر حال کلی خندیدم از حرفا مرسی دلم شاد شد
> روز و روزگار عاری از هر سر زیری


دوست عزیز بهتر شما هم مثل من فکر کنید من هم وضعیتم مثل شما و قصد دارم که برای درصد بالا بخونم و اگر درصدام بالا شد ولی رتبم جالب نشد اون وقت فکر ترمیم معدل و دیپ مجدید میفتم این بهترین روشه.

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام دوستان بی مقدمه سوالارو میپرسم اما خواهشن اون دسته از دوستانی که توانایی دارن پاسخ بدن 
> ببینید من معدا کتبی دیپلمم شده حدود 11 به یه دلایلی
> چیزی که برام هدف گداشتم(کاری به شدنی بودن یا نبودنش از نظر خودتون نداشته باشید خواهشن)
> این درصدایی هست که برای کنکورم میخوام بزنم
> عربی 100
> زبان 100
> ادبیات 70-80
> ریاضی 50
> فیزیک 50
> ...


چون فقط 20 درصد از شرکت کننده ها عربی رو بالای 70 میزنن و اینکه فقط 4 درصد از شرکت کنند ها زبان رو بالای 90 میزنن شما با این دو تا صد در صد و 70 ادبیات و حالا 70 هم دینی رو بزاریم که ننوشتی ! *با این درصد های* عمومی و درصدهای اختصاصی با اون معدل درخشان رتبت زیر 3000 میشه ! البته بستگی به نمره درسهات داره چون نمره تک تک درسها مهمه که فکر کنم توی عمومی ها نمره هات بالاتر باشه و توی اختصاصی ها پایین تر ! 

ولی به قول دوستمون رویایی فکر نکن دیپلم مجدد بگیر !

----------


## smmmt

رتبه 672 منطقه 1 با معدل 10 
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## saeid97

> بهتره خود شما یک تمرینی در تراز گرفتن بکنید تا ببینید کی شام سنگین خورده یا تست زیادی زده. عزیز من وقتی تو کنکور تراز شما شد مثلا 11 هزار اون رو در 0.75 ضرب میکنن تراز معدلت رو هم همچنین .
> 11000*0.75=8250
> 5750*0.25=1438
> 8250+1438=9688
> 
> 11000-9688=1312
> شما با تاثیر مستقیم 25 ٪ 1312 ضرر کردی. البته تاجایی که من میدونم تراز نهایی معدل 20 فکرکنم همین قدر باشه.
> بازم اگر من اشتباه میکنم با محاسبات ثابت کنید تا مام از اشتباه دربیایم.
> 
> تشکر.


دوست گلم کی گفته نمره ترازو ضربدر 0.75 میکنی؟
اگه خاطر شریفت باشه قبلا سقف تراز10هزار بود ؛ تاثیر معدل باعث شده سقف تراز افزایش پیدا کنه و به تبع اون جا برای اعمال تراز نمره نهایی باز شه
شما داری نمره تراز کسب شده رو ضربدر 0.75میکنی!

----------


## saeid97

> اینم منبع معتبر 
> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
> یه نگاه به پیج 19 و 20 کن 
> کسی که عربی 20 گرفته ترازش شده 10000 
> کسی که همین درسو تو کنکور 85% زده ترازش شده 12000 
> این یعنی نمره 20 برای این شخص تاثیر منفی داشته


شما تا حدی منبعت معتبره که من فقط میتونم در یک کلام بگم تو کنکور و بعدش! موفق باشین!
یادم باشه فردا یه پی دی اف درس کنم در مورد تراز نمره نهایی ؛ تو هدرشم بزنم sanjesh.org که به اعتبارش صد ها برابر اضافه شه !

----------


## dow

> شما تا حدی منبعت معتبره که من فقط میتونم در یک کلام بگم تو کنکور و بعدش! موفق باشین!
> یادم باشه فردا یه پی دی اف درس کنم در مورد تراز نمره نهایی ؛ تو هدرشم بزنم sanjesh.org که به اعتبارش صد ها برابر اضافه شه !


عزیز جان اگر به لینکش توجه کنی میبینی مال خود سنجش هستش .
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
دنبال نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري سال 1394 بگرد پیدا کردی بخونش. اون پی دی اف رو بعد اینکه درست کردی لینکش رو بزار البته ترجیحا از خود سایت سنجش باشه که بحثی توش نباشه.

----------


## 7p7

اين ديگه كيه!!!!!

----------


## 7p7

> رتبه 672 منطقه 1 با معدل 10 
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری


آقا خيلى دمت گرم ، من كه خيلى باديدن اين كارنامه اميدوار شدم ، دو ماهه دنبال همچين كارنامه اييم البته نه اينكه درسو ول كنم
به نظرم يه تاپيك بزن براى اين كارنامه چون مطمئنم خيليا هم اميدوار ميشن

----------


## daniad

> شما تا حدی منبعت معتبره که من فقط میتونم در یک کلام بگم تو کنکور و بعدش! موفق باشین!
> یادم باشه فردا یه پی دی اف درس کنم در مورد تراز نمره نهایی ؛ تو هدرشم بزنم sanjesh.org که به اعتبارش صد ها برابر اضافه شه !


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
لینک سومی 

پ.ن : یعنی یه درصد فک کن که مگه من مرض دارم بیام 26 صفحه پی دی اف اونم با زبون اداری و تم خاص سنجش درست کنم که شما رو گمراه کنم ؟ :Yahoo (20): 
الان میترسم بگی سایت سنجشو حک کردی این لینکه رو گذاشتی توش :/



> موفق باشین!


میسی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohsen_hps

> سلام .بچه ها یه سوال من سال 84-85دیپلم کاردانشمو گرفتم و رفتم دانشگاه کارشناسیمم گرفتم.حالا سوال من اینجاست سوابق تحصیلی برای من هم قابل اجرا هستش؟ایا منم باید برم سوابق تحصیلیمو بگیرم؟




عاقا کسی نیست جواب منو بده؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## khaan

> عاقا کسی نیست جواب منو بده؟


با دیپلم کاردانش تا جایی که من میدونم نمیشه کنکور تجربی داد.  و تا جایی که میدونم اگه لیسانس داشته باشی میتونی گزینه دیپلمه های قبل از 84 هستم رو بزنی و ثبت نام کنی. بازم از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش بپرس توی صفحه اول سایت سنجش هست. کمتر از چند ساعت جواب میدن.

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> رتبه 672 منطقه 1 با معدل 10 
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری


واقعا ازت ممنونم خیلی خوب بود
کاش ایناروهم میدیدن
خار بشه تو اون چشم کورشون
از دیروز داشتم محکم درس میخوندم ازالان میکنمش دوبرابر ممنون امیدوارم یه اتفاق خیی خوب تو زندگیت بیفته چون شاید تو سرنوشت من تاثیر داشتی
بازم ممنون

----------


## mhm.ariya98

جالب اینجاست این کارنامه ای که دوستمون گذاشتن خیلی درصداش شبیه چیزی هیت که من میخوام
واقعا ممنون

----------


## mhm.ariya98

پس کجان اونایی که میگفتن با معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره 
طرف با معدل ده تونسته رتبه 672 بشه تو منطقه یک
الحق که بی سوادبودید
واقعا برای خودم متاسفم که وقتمو با حرف زدن با شماها تلف کردم

----------


## saeid97

> پس کجان اونایی که میگفتن با معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره 
> طرف با معدل ده تونسته رتبه 672 بشه تو منطقه یک
> الحق که بی سوادبودید
> واقعا برای خودم متاسفم که وقتمو با حرف زدن با شماها تلف کردم


چه عجب یه حرف حساب شنیدیم تو اینجا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hldvlpln

> پس کجان اونایی که میگفتن با معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره 
> طرف با معدل ده تونسته رتبه 672 بشه تو منطقه یک
> الحق که بی سوادبودید
> واقعا برای خودم متاسفم که وقتمو با حرف زدن با شماها تلف کردم


دوست عزیز رشتت چیه؟تو تجربی از این خبرا نیستا زیر 10000 کشوری از دم معدلشون بالای 17 باید درصد بیشتر از این بزنی تو تجربی تا موفق بشی.

فرستاده شده از CHM-U01ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## dow

> پس کجان اونایی که میگفتن با معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره 
> طرف با معدل ده تونسته رتبه 672 بشه تو منطقه یک
> الحق که بی سوادبودید
> واقعا برای خودم متاسفم که وقتمو با حرف زدن با شماها تلف کردم


عزیز جان معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره این رو خود سنجش میگه ما که از خودمون درنمیاریم که !!!!!!
شما اگر به جای این حرف ها فایل مربوط به تاثیر سوابق رو مطالعه میکردید متوجه می شدید. درضمن تعداد شرکت کننده تو ریاضی قابل مقایسه با تجربی نیست.
بحث اینه اگر 20 بگیری مثلا 500 تراز کم میشه 10 بگیری مثلا 2000 تراز .

----------


## hldvlpln

بد نیست این رو ببینید درصداش چشمگیر نیستن ولی رتبه خوبی آورده هدف منم همچین رتبه ای مشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## 7p7

> عزیز جان معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره این رو خود سنجش میگه ما که از خودمون درنمیاریم که !!!!!!
> شما اگر به جای این حرف ها فایل مربوط به تاثیر سوابق رو مطالعه میکردید متوجه می شدید. درضمن تعداد شرکت کننده تو ریاضی قابل مقایسه با تجربی نیست.
> بحث اینه اگر 20 بگیری مثلا 500 تراز کم میشه 10 بگیری مثلا 2000 تراز .


نرود ميخ آهنى در سنگ ...

----------


## mohsen_hps

> سلام .بچه ها یه سوال من سال 84-85دیپلم کاردانشمو گرفتم و رفتم دانشگاه کارشناسیمم گرفتم.حالا سوال من اینجاست سوابق تحصیلی برای من هم قابل اجرا هستش؟ایا منم باید برم سوابق تحصیلیمو بگیرم؟


عاقا من الان تو دفترچه پارسال نگاه کردم این بند وجود داشت حالا دو تا سوال برام وجود میاد:


سوال اول: با توجه به این بند جز شرایط تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیستیم. یعنی ما اون 25 درصد برامون لحاظ نمیشه و هرچی داخل کارنامه اولیه و داخل برگه سوال گرفتیم برامون لحاظ میشه بدون هیچ کمو کاستی؟با توجه به چیزایی که شما الان راجب معدل ها و این مواردی که فرومودید 



سوال دوم.ایا این مورد به ضرر ما خواهد بود یا به سود ما یا اصلا فرقی نمیکنه؟

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> عزیز جان معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره این رو خود سنجش میگه ما که از خودمون درنمیاریم که !!!!!!
> شما اگر به جای این حرف ها فایل مربوط به تاثیر سوابق رو مطالعه میکردید متوجه می شدید. درضمن تعداد شرکت کننده تو ریاضی قابل مقایسه با تجربی نیست.
> بحث اینه اگر 20 بگیری مثلا 500 تراز کم میشه 10 بگیری مثلا 2000 تراز .


اوالا من تایپکو زدم و رشتمو گفتم شما راجب تجربی اطلاع داری ازت نخواستیم بیاید اطلاعاتتو بدی اینجا!
آقا جان عزیز
طرف با معدل 10 تو کنکور امسال رشته ریاضی رتبه 672 آورده
سال اخذ دیپلمشم 93 هست 
اینطوری که تو میگی باید رتبش 6 یا 7 هزار میشد
یه دیوونه بود میگفت درصدای رتبه یکو بزنی رتبت میشه هزار
ببین عزیز من
اگه قرار به تاثیر آنچنانی بود که این اینطوری نمیشد کارنامش
درضمن صد زدن 120 حساب مشه و ترازو حسابی میکشه بالا
چیزیم که من از تحقیقام فهمیدم این بود که درصدای بالای 70 تقریبا تاثیر معدلو خیلی کم میکنه

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> چه عجب یه حرف حساب شنیدیم تو اینجا


شما خودتم گفتی با این معدلت صد بزنیم میکشتت پایین
ولی این کارنامه کاملا مطابق خواسته منه جابیه که مثل من این دوتا درسی که میخواستمو صد زده
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
امیدوارم فکرت عوض شده باشه

----------


## soheilp

سلام.نگران نباش میتونی.اگه به این درصدا برسی به هدفت حتمن می رسی.تمرکزتو روی همینا متمرکز کن وبه معدل فکر نکن.تو می تونی

----------


## daniad

> عاقا من الان تو دفترچه پارسال نگاه کردم این بند وجود داشت حالا دو تا سوال برام وجود میاد:
> 
> 
> سوال اول: با توجه به این بند جز شرایط تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیستیم. یعنی ما اون 25 درصد برامون لحاظ نمیشه و هرچی داخل کارنامه اولیه و داخل برگه سوال گرفتیم برامون لحاظ میشه بدون هیچ کمو کاستی؟با توجه به چیزایی که شما الان راجب معدل ها و این مواردی که فرومودید 
> 
> 
> 
> سوال دوم.ایا این مورد به ضرر ما خواهد بود یا به سود ما یا اصلا فرقی نمیکنه؟


1- دیگه کنکورتون از 100% حساب میشه مثل کنکورای چند سال پیش که معدل مطرح نبود
2-بستگی داره ولی در کل سودش بیشتره بنظرم 
اگه برای درصدای بالا (مثلا میانگین بالای 60 ) میخونی خیلی به نفعته 



> اوالا من تایپکو زدم و رشتمو گفتم شما راجب تجربی اطلاع داری ازت نخواستیم بیاید اطلاعاتتو بدی اینجا!
> آقا جان عزیز
> طرف با معدل 10 تو کنکور امسال رشته ریاضی رتبه 672 آورده
> سال اخذ دیپلمشم 93 هست 
> اینطوری که تو میگی باید رتبش 6 یا 7 هزار میشد
> یه دیوونه بود میگفت درصدای رتبه یکو بزنی رتبت میشه هزار
> ببین عزیز من
> اگه قرار به تاثیر آنچنانی بود که این اینطوری نمیشد کارنامش
> درضمن صد زدن 120 حساب مشه و ترازو حسابی میکشه بالا
> چیزیم که من از تحقیقام فهمیدم این بود که درصدای بالای 70 تقریبا تاثیر معدلو خیلی کم میکنه


فک کنم دیونه عه من هستم  :Yahoo (20): 
اوکی دیوونه داره صحبت میکنه دقت کنین 
دیوونه چیزی از خودش در نیورد هرچی گفت از روی همون شیوه نامه ی سنجش بود 
مشکل مردم عاقل اینه که اگه کسی واقعیت تلخی رو بگه دوس دارند یکی بیاد ردش کنه تا خیالشون راحت شه 
بزار اینطور بگم " عاقل اونان که فک میکنن هنوز مسکن دواست " :Yahoo (4): 
نه فقط سرت میکنه ! (الان @Parloo میاد لایک میکنه  :Yahoo (20): )
عزیزم اگه اینقد اصرار هست که تاثیر معدل رو جدی بگیرید برای اینه که تا وقت جبران هست جبرانش کنید و فرصت رو از دست ندید 
هیچ دیوونه ای ام نمیگه  نمیشه با درصد زیاد کنکور جبرانش کرد منتها مطمئن باش درصد زیاد زدن تو کنکور  برای جبران معدل خیلی از جبران معدل با دیپ مجدد سخت تره 
این کارنامه ای که گذاشتی نمیدونم چقد قابل اطمینانه ولی میتونم به شخصه برات چند تا کارنامه دیگه بیارم تا متوجه فاجعه بشی ( تو اون یکی تاپیک گفته بودی کسی نیاد از این حرفا بزنه وگرنه میگذاشتم ) 
اون قضیه معدل 20 ام لطفا خودت برو فایل سنجش رو نگاه کن و تحلیل کن اصلا به چیزایی که من گفتم اعتنا نکن  :Yahoo (1): 
اون چیزیم که از تحقیقاتت فهمیدی مال وقتیه که تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه نه مستقیم 
پ.ن : دیوونه دوس دارم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Parloo

> 1- دیگه کنکورتون از 100% حساب میشه مثل کنکورای چند سال پیش که معدل مطرح نبود
> 2-بستگی داره ولی در کل سودش بیشتره بنظرم 
> اگه برای درصدای بالا (مثلا میانگین بالای 60 ) میخونی خیلی به نفعته 
> 
> فک کنم دیونه عه من هستم 
> اوکی دیوونه داره صحبت میکنه دقت کنین 
> دیوونه چیزی از خودش در نیورد هرچی گفت از روی همون شیوه نامه ی سنجش بود 
> مشکل مردم عاقل اینه که اگه کسی واقعیت تلخی رو بگه دوس دارند یکی بیاد ردش کنه تا خیالشون راحت شه 
> بزار اینطور بگم " عاقل اونان که فک میکنن هنوز مسکن دواست "
> ...


دیوونتم دیوونه  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20): 

تو این توهم با شکوه به اسم دنیا ، مخدر هواست
احمق منم که فکر میکنم هنوز مسکن دواست  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> 1- دیگه کنکورتون از 100% حساب میشه مثل کنکورای چند سال پیش که معدل مطرح نبود
> 2-بستگی داره ولی در کل سودش بیشتره بنظرم 
> اگه برای درصدای بالا (مثلا میانگین بالای 60 ) میخونی خیلی به نفعته 
> 
> فک کنم دیونه عه من هستم 
> اوکی دیوونه داره صحبت میکنه دقت کنین 
> دیوونه چیزی از خودش در نیورد هرچی گفت از روی همون شیوه نامه ی سنجش بود 
> مشکل مردم عاقل اینه که اگه کسی واقعیت تلخی رو بگه دوس دارند یکی بیاد ردش کنه تا خیالشون راحت شه 
> بزار اینطور بگم " عاقل اونان که فک میکنن هنوز مسکن دواست "
> ...


اولا کارنامه رو من نذاشتم یکی دیگه از دوستان گذاشت
دوما کارنامه مال گزینه دو هست از خودش که نمیذاره! دیگه به این گیر نده
برامم خیلی جالب بود درصدایی که زده بود خیلی به چیزی که میخوام بزنم نزیدک بود منطقه و رشتمم هماهنگ بود 94ام که کنکور داده چون سال اخذ دیپلمش 93 هست یعنی با تاثیر 25 درصد مستقیم با معدلی که از معدل من 1.5 نمره کمتره
پس قطعا محکم درس میخونم چون شدنیه
اگرم اون فایلی که تو گذاشتی اجرا شده بود الان باید برا این طرفم رتبش پوکیده بود
تمام

----------


## mhm.ariya98

درضمن یکی دوتا کارنامه دیگه تو همون تامیک هست که طرف با درصدای نه خیلی آنچنانی با معد 15 رتبش شده نزدیک 3000 هزار 
به هرحال اگه تحلیلت درست بود باید خب اجرا میشد برا این کارنامه رتبه 672 یی!! نه؟

----------


## mhm.ariya98

اون کارنامه ایی که شما داری میتونن منفی زیادی زده باشن تو کنکور صد درصد نداشته باشن خیلی چیزا 
بییخایال من از ظهر این کارنامه رو دیدم خیالم راحت شده و محکمتر دارم درس میخونم دیگم اینجارو چک نمیکنم
بدرود

----------


## dow

من نمیدونم چرا برخی از دوستان اصلا نمیخوان باور کنن. بگذریم برخی مارو... حساب میکنن ولی بیخیال
عزیز جان اونی که با معدل 10 و خوردهی 3 رقمی شده درست. ولی بحث تاثیر اصلا مربوط به اون نیست ایشون بازدن درصد بیشتر امدن جبران کردن همونطور که گفتید چنددرس رو 100 زدن خب با اینا جبران میشه حرف ما اینه  اگر معدل هم 20 بگیری بازم ترازی که از 100٪ در کنکور گرفتی کم میکنه نه اینکه میزنه کلا می پکونه نه اینطور نیست. قبلا گفتم بازم میگم. 
برای نمره 20 مثلا 500 از ترازش کم کنه برای 10 از ترازش 2000 کم میکنه. بحث معدل هستش نه اینکه طرف امده جبران کرده یا نه این به خودش و پشت کارش مربوطه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> من نمیدونم چرا برخی از دوستان اصلا نمیخوان باور کنن. بگذریم برخی مارو... حساب میکنن ولی بیخیال
> عزیز جان اونی که با معدل 10 و خوردهی 3 رقمی شده درست. ولی بحث تاثیر اصلا مربوط به اون نیست ایشون بازدن درصد بیشتر امدن جبران کردن همونطور که گفتید چنددرس رو 100 زدن خب با اینا جبران میشه حرف ما اینه  اگر معدل هم 20 بگیری بازم ترازی که از 100٪ در کنکور گرفتی کم میکنه نه اینکه میزنه کلا می پکونه نه اینطور نیست. قبلا گفتم بازم میگم. 
> برای نمره 20 مثلا 500 از ترازش کم کنه برای 10 از ترازش 2000 کم میکنه. بحث معدل هستش نه اینکه طرف امده جبران کرده یا نه این به خودش و پشت کارش مربوطه


خب جدا ازین وقتا وقتی تونسه بیاره یعنی میشه و شدنیه و تاثیرشو کم رنگ میکنه با صد زدن منم هدفم همین چیزاس دیگه

----------


## 7p7

> خب جدا ازین وقتا وقتی تونسه بیاره یعنی میشه و شدنیه و تاثیرشو کم رنگ میکنه با صد زدن منم هدفم همین چیزاس دیگه


خب معلومه شدنيه
ولى در كل نتيجه اينكه تاثير سوابق صفر يا شش درصد ( ديپلم انسانى) براى درصداى بالا بهتر از معدل بيسته
انشاالله كه بتونى بهتر از اون درصدارو بزنى  و موفق باشى

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام دوستان بی مقدمه سوالارو میپرسم اما خواهشن اون دسته از دوستانی که توانایی دارن پاسخ بدن 
> ببینید من معدا کتبی دیپلمم شده حدود 11 به یه دلایلی
> چیزی که برام هدف گداشتم(کاری به شدنی بودن یا نبودنش از نظر خودتون نداشته باشید خواهشن)
> این درصدایی هست که برای کنکورم میخوام بزنم
> عربی 100
> زبان 100
> ادبیات 70-80
> ریاضی 50
> فیزیک 50
> ...


با این درصدا رتبه زیر 800 خواهید اورد حتی با معدل کتی 11

احتمالا معماری شهید بهشتی خواهید اورد

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> با این درصدا رتبه زیر 800 خواهید اورد حتی با معدل کتی 11
> 
> احتمالا معماری شهید بهشتی خواهید اورد


ممنون از راهنمایی شیراز خودمونو بیشتر دوس دارم
امیدوارم موفق باشید ممنون

----------


## mhm.ariya98

> خب معلومه شدنيه
> ولى در كل نتيجه اينكه تاثير سوابق صفر يا شش درصد ( ديپلم انسانى) براى درصداى بالا بهتر از معدل بيسته
> انشاالله كه بتونى بهتر از اون درصدارو بزنى  و موفق باشى


ممنون شمام موفق باشید به امید خدا

----------

